# September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (23 August 2012)

Good morning ladies and gentlemen and welcome to the September 2012 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

The September 2012 stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade  in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between September 1 and September 30.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Friday, August 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Each month we usually have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs!  Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## odds-on (23 August 2012)

LYC  please Joe


----------



## robusta (23 August 2012)

May as well keep PHK pencilled in for me. One day....


----------



## Klogg (23 August 2012)

IDC once more plz Joe.

PFS is due out at the end of Sept...


----------



## Des P (23 August 2012)

MOY please


----------



## Miner (23 August 2012)

TIG  for me please Joe


----------



## drillinto (23 August 2012)

RIA

http://www.rialtoenergy.com/


----------



## jancha (23 August 2012)

CVN thanks


----------



## Purple XS2 (23 August 2012)

*AHZ* again, thanks Joe - assuming there's more after this month!


----------



## Muschu (23 August 2012)

HIL please Joe


----------



## pavilion103 (23 August 2012)

VOR please


----------



## Tyler Durden (23 August 2012)

QAN please.


----------



## bigdog (24 August 2012)

DMA


----------



## noirua (24 August 2012)

AOH Altona Mining, thanks Joe

Hi Joe,  When the last day of the month falls on a Friday or Saturday is it possible to extend the time for entry until midnight on the Sunday, cheers - noi [probably only a few of us are a bit slow entering at times :bonk: ]


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2012)

AZM please Mr Blow.


----------



## tigerboi (24 August 2012)

LOM got no idea but lonrho was a champ so they are a chance...TB


----------



## SilverRanger (24 August 2012)

BMN thank you


----------



## basilio (26 August 2012)

*SBR* please joe.


----------



## Ijustnewit (26 August 2012)

NEN please


----------



## Iggy_Pop (27 August 2012)

AVB

Thanks


----------



## jbocker (29 August 2012)

WHN thanks Joe


----------



## trillionaire#1 (29 August 2012)

GNG,please  Joe


----------



## Agentm (29 August 2012)

basilio said:


> *SBR* please joe.




bugger!!

ok, no sbr...

TXN

lol


----------



## Nortorious (29 August 2012)

ERA thanks


----------



## burglar (29 August 2012)

ADN Adelaide Resources pls Joe


----------



## mr. jeff (29 August 2012)

SAR for Saracen please Joe.

They are a great possible takeover IMNSHO
thanks


----------



## ColB (29 August 2012)

HOG please


----------



## So_Cynical (29 August 2012)

*GDY* - Geodynamics

Again...hard to believe this thing went up 35% last month and that didn't even get me a top 5 finish in last months comp. 

Thanks Joe.


----------



## Crom (30 August 2012)

AVQ thanks Joe.  The potential for some positive announcements this month.


----------



## herzy (30 August 2012)

TIS please joe


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 August 2012)

Hi Joe,

*VTG*

Thanks.


----------



## springhill (30 August 2012)

ZTA thanks Joe.


----------



## Sdajii (30 August 2012)

SEA

Thanks, Joe


----------



## Crom (31 August 2012)

Hi Joe,

Can I change my pick to MYG please.

I had picked AVQ on the basis it would stay at or about 1 cent, but this is not now the case.

Thanks mate

Crom


----------



## jonnycage (31 August 2012)

DTQ thanks Joe

J c


----------



## marioland (31 August 2012)

TFC again for me, thanks!


----------



## albaby (31 August 2012)

SXY,thanks Joe.


----------



## explod (31 August 2012)

NST thanks Joe


----------



## Buckfont (31 August 2012)

I`ll stick my neck out on Strike res. SRK, thanks Joe.


----------



## Joules MM1 (31 August 2012)

BKP

my neighbours listen to great music.....even when they don't want to......


----------



## pixel (31 August 2012)

*TON* please
thanks Joe.


----------



## skc (31 August 2012)

BNO thanks.


----------



## nulla nulla (31 August 2012)

I'll give* sgp *another chance this month thanks Joe.


----------



## rcm617 (31 August 2012)

BUR again, thanks Joe


----------



## namrog (31 August 2012)

DLS Please


----------

